# Grapple truck building



## treecare (Feb 18, 2010)

I am in the process of finding a grapple truck, my question is it possible to build one cheaper than buying one? I always see different parts and trucks for sale., Or does it make more since to buy one already assembled? I am pretty handy in my shop and have the tools to build one.

Also what is the best place to look for a grapple truck if I want to buy used and what should I look for.

Thank you,
Treecare


----------



## groundsmgr (Feb 18, 2010)

If you build your own You can set it ip the way you want. I use to work for a guy who built all of his own trucks, each one was better than the other because he tried new things. 

So it depends on what you want to spend and what you want.


----------



## 371groundie (Feb 18, 2010)

by building your own are you refering to fabricating your own grapple crane? or buying a truck, loader, and body seperately?

loggers up here swap loaders and log bodies off trucks all the time. you just need riggin heavy enough to lift it. one of the dealers around here just uses whatever large excavator they have in stock to lift log loaders on and off. ive used the loader on a truck to switch bodies. 

the loaders and bodies just u-bolt onto the truck frame. a crane should come with a pump. fabing the PTO shaft and a mount for the pump would be the most difficult part. 

i would highly reccomend getting a truck that is double framed (one C-channel inside the other) if you are going to mount a log loader on it. the frame takes alot of abuse and the double c-channel helps alot. if you are buying a used truck look between the two channels for rust and flaking.


----------



## oscar4883 (Feb 18, 2010)

I've swaped bodies around, mounted all different parts to different bodies as well. The previous posts had some solid advice. I ould look into the cost or rental of a mag drill if you do not alread own one. Always thought it was sorta necessary for that king of fabrication.


----------



## treecare (Feb 18, 2010)

*thank you sir*

That is very good info I did not think in that direction.
Thank you








groundsmgr said:


> If you build your own You can set it ip the way you want. I use to work for a guy who built all of his own trucks, each one was better than the other because he tried new things.
> 
> So it depends on what you want to spend and what you want.


----------



## treecare (Feb 18, 2010)

*thank you*

I was refering to buying a truck,loader,body seperatly any suggestions on where to look?
Really good info sir this I did not think about the c channel.








371groundie said:


> by building your own are you refering to fabricating your own grapple crane? or buying a truck, loader, and body seperately?
> 
> loggers up here swap loaders and log bodies off trucks all the time. you just need riggin heavy enough to lift it. one of the dealers around here just uses whatever large excavator they have in stock to lift log loaders on and off. ive used the loader on a truck to switch bodies.
> 
> ...


----------



## prentice110 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lots of nice loaders goin cheap right now depending on what you want. Prentice 120s on lower mile 2001 Chevy single axle 33k gvwr with auto trans and brush box goin for $12-14k . X Texas muni trucks. Check auction sites like govdeals.com. or government surplus.


----------



## treecare (Feb 22, 2010)

*thank you*

That is great news, I will look at that now. What is the x texas muni trucks?
Sounds like I will have to look out of state.










prentice110 said:


> Lots of nice loaders goin cheap right now depending on what you want. Prentice 120s on lower mile 2001 Chevy single axle 33k gvwr with auto trans and brush box goin for $12-14k . X Texas muni trucks. Check auction sites like govdeals.com. or government surplus.


----------



## prentice110 (Feb 22, 2010)

Munincipality owned and maintained. They use em for hurricane clean up. Florida has a bunch also.


----------



## treecare (Feb 22, 2010)

*thank you*

Thank you for help sir.





prentice110 said:


> Munincipality owned and maintained. They use em for hurricane clean up. Florida has a bunch also.


----------



## prentice110 (Feb 22, 2010)

If I didnt already have a grapple project going on I would jump on these. Only problem is single axel. Two good logs and your done.


----------



## 371groundie (Feb 22, 2010)

truckpaper.com and machinerytrader.com have nation wide listings. the best log and brush bodies are homemade. customized to what you need it to do and your local height and weight limits. because rookie operators tend to swing loads a little erratically you might consider over building the body a little.


----------



## treesquirrel (Feb 22, 2010)

If you are going to fabricate a grapple there are a lot of engineering principles and details you will have to research. I hope you studied in math and practical physics.

I'd just buy one. The wrong time to find a flaw in your self built grapple is when you are loading a 3 ton log.


----------



## mckeetree (Feb 22, 2010)

treesquirrel said:


> I'd just buy one. The wrong time to find a flaw in your self built grapple is when you are loading a 3 ton log.



My God yes, just buy one. Some of these guys on here remind me of myself 20 years ago. I remember in 1990 deciding I was going to build a stump grinder. I actually built one but I had twice the money in it that I could have just bought one for.


----------



## treecare (Apr 11, 2010)

*Need Help Still Looking For Grapple Truck Used??*

I have looked for several weeks now does anyone know of one for sale?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 11, 2010)

treecare said:


> I have looked for several weeks now does anyone know of one for sale?



Treetrader is full of them.


----------



## treecare (Apr 11, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you sir.

Tree care


----------



## utilityman (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey treecare,

Try the Wantaddigest.com . Look under industrial logging equipment. There are some awfully good deals to be had now.


----------



## treecare (Apr 12, 2010)

*thank you*

Thank you sir.
Treecare


----------



## treecare (Apr 16, 2010)

*Grapple Truck*

No luck yet on used Grapple Truck?? Anyone else have suggestions.
Thanks
Treecare


----------



## mckeetree (Apr 16, 2010)

treecare said:


> No luck yet on used Grapple Truck?? Anyone else have suggestions.
> Thanks
> Treecare



Yeah, I got one. Let me send one of my guys to Florida to pick one up and sell it to you for $20,000 more than I gave for it. You are going to have to come off some money for a decent grapple. What did you think? You could buy a good one for $15,000 or something.


----------



## treecare (Apr 16, 2010)

*Thank you*



mckeetree said:


> Yeah, I got one. Let me send one of my guys to Florida to pick one up and sell it to you for $20,000 more than I gave for it. You are going to have to come off some money for a decent grapple. What did you think? You could buy a good one for $15,000 or something.



I understand if you have pictures or know of a truck let me know.
thank you


----------



## mckeetree (Apr 16, 2010)

treecare said:


> I understand if you have pictures or know of a truck let me know.
> thank you



Google Timberland Trucks and Equipment. That guy puts together a good clean truck. Also All Florida Truck Sales has some trucks. I have done some business with Royal Truck and Equipment. They always have some built up.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 16, 2010)

treecare said:


> I understand if you have pictures or know of a truck let me know.
> thank you



I sent you a pm about one available here (Mississippi) for $20k.


----------



## maloufstree (Apr 16, 2010)

Watch out for the cheap ones. The price is low for a reason, really just spend the time and money to get it checked out. Loader parts can get expensive quick!!


----------



## mckeetree (Apr 17, 2010)

maloufstree said:


> Watch out for the cheap ones.



And that's good advice for just about anything.


----------



## treecare (Apr 17, 2010)

*thank you*



mckeetree said:


> Google Timberland Trucks and Equipment. That guy puts together a good clean truck. Also All Florida Truck Sales has some trucks. I have done some business with Royal Truck and Equipment. They always have some built up.



Thank you sir.

Tree care


----------



## treecare (Apr 17, 2010)

*Thank you*



maloufstree said:


> Watch out for the cheap ones. The price is low for a reason, really just spend the time and money to get it checked out. Loader parts can get expensive quick!!



thank you


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 17, 2010)

treecare said:


> thank you



ya you definetly get what you pay for ive learned my leason more than once on buying cheap stuff bought a 1990 dodge dump truck once for 5g's ended up selling it for 2500 because it eneded up having so many hidden problems.


----------



## treecare (Apr 17, 2010)

*thank you*

I understand if you dont mind where did you end up getting your truck at?

Tree care







mattfr12 said:


> ya you definetly get what you pay for ive learned my leason more than once on buying cheap stuff bought a 1990 dodge dump truck once for 5g's ended up selling it for 2500 because it eneded up having so many hidden problems.


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 27, 2010)

Timberland Trucks search them on the web or i get them from FEVA Forestry Equipment of Virginia. Thies are the companies where we got the equipment that does not let us down.

to get a nice grapple truck your gonna be looking at spending upwards of 25. 40 grand even at that price its gonna be an older truck with high miles. new an international is in the 80k range.

early 90 international's go for right around 30g's with 150+ thousand miles. To me thats alot for a 20 year old truck. if you wait and save up some more $$ you might be able to get something alot nicer that will last you alot longer. with less matinence.


----------

